# Where should we go in Ireland?



## WhiteCheyenneMan

We’ve ordered our Tesco vouchers for Irish Ferries as part of a last minute decision to spend a couple of weeks touring the Emerald Isle.
I have a few locations in mind and we will concentrate mainly on the western half of the island but.....
Where do you think we should go? History, culture and landscape, rather than beaches or golf!
And what about places to overnight? Some members of our party prefer on site showers and toilets , so we go more for campsites than wild camping.
Has anyone tried Safe Nights Ireland, which sounds a bit like Brit Stops, perhaps linked with the shower and toilet facilities of a Waterways Ireland Smartcard?
Oh yes, I know that it’s expensive and the ferries are a rip off so……..no need to tell me that!!


----------



## Jean-Luc

What's your arrival and departure ports and how long will your stay be :?:


----------



## IanA

Killarney, Ring of Kerry, Limerick - Bunratty Castle is a great place - Guiness in an old pub, lovely medieval Banquets with entertainment - fabulous night


----------



## Nora+Neil

Doolin, Co Clare. Trip to Aran islands. 

Galway city.

Connemara.


----------



## bob8925

dont use safe knights
the places they charge you for are free overnight stops

kilkenny use treegrove site
killarney use white villa farm

plenty of wild camping places too

enjoy your trip


----------



## Nora+Neil

Safe night is €10 membership for a year and €10 parking fee in a safe place.

We used it all the time.


----------



## bob8925

i stay free at the same places and no yearly fee !!!

also go to mccni.com and check their overnight parking places, mostly pubs etc and rugby clubs


----------



## iconnor

Ring of Kerry is beautiful.
Clonakilty very picturesque, Michael Collins country with museums of the period following independence.
Tralee (check if the Rose of Tralee festival is on when you are going).


----------



## erneboy

Kinsale, the west coast, the south coast, the Antrim coast, Alan.


----------



## norrie

Justback from Ireland and covered around 800 miles there.

The roads infastructure has increased dramatically in the last ten years

First stop was Rosses point in Co Sligo...you wont want to leave.

We had a wonderful 3 days in Killkenny

We had a great stopover in Co Wexford, and Co Waterford

We then headed for Enniscorthy, which is well worth a visit

We then went the Co Wicklow which is beautiful, then on up to the north and Co Down to see friends, all in all a great holiday all on the east coast, except Sligo.

Dont forget...you dont go to Ireland for the sun...but its a bonus if it shines

Off to Barra tomorrow for the Barrafest this weekend )

Norrie


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

Brilliant, some of this I had, most of it I hadn’t! Thanks everyone.
I should have said that we're in and out via Dun Laoghaire.

I would really like to spend some time in Donegal, but am struggling to find any sites north of Sligo. I would at least like to see some of the Glenveagh National Park and, if there’s anywhere to take/park a 7.65m MH, Grianán of Aileach, still in Donegal but only just west of Derry.

Any ideas oh wise ones?


----------



## erneboy

Wild camping everywhere on the coast, can't help with sites we don't use them, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

Our last but one trip to Ireland has some Donegal campsites.
Blog


----------



## barryd

In my yoof we Did a lot of boys trips in campers and boats to Ireland. The. Shannon and lough derg were my favorites. Mount Shannon and Gary kenedy on the lough were very memorable (for scenery and all the other wrong reasons)

If you bump into Denise Rstiggan who lived in the pub at Gary Kennedy tell her I still love her!


----------



## Glandwr

You say you are interested in history. Undoubtedly one of the highlights of our recent trip was a visit to Newgrange. If you get there very early in the morning and queue before it opens you can be one of the few people allowed a guided tour into the heart of the megalithic burial chamber deep in the ground. Spectacular if a bit eerie, I can't imagine many counties in the western world allowing such access to their most prized monument. Not for the claustrophobic though.

Just an hours drive north west of Dublin.

As to the ring of Kerry, if you can't make it all, the section from Kenmare to Killarney is sublime. Rest of it can be a boneshaker though.

As Alan says wild camping is no problem

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Anywhere you want it's all brilliant.. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## DaveL123

Hi John for Donegal have a look at this map.. it shows all the Camping & Caravan Parks in Donegal

http://www.totalcampingireland.ie/irish-campsites/campsites-in-co-donegal.html

I suggest the Narin area.. a few camping sites there including Tramore which is on a fantastic remote beach

further north if you want to check out the national park then Rosguill & Sleepy hollows are both options ........ country side out there is amazing so you cant go wrong but the roads arent great so give your seves plenty of time


----------



## gloworm

A friend of mine has just completed a trip around Ireland, I asked what he thought of County Down, He said its not same since Carol Vorderman left. :lol: 

Eric


----------

